# 1 2 3 Blocks for woodworking



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

I was given a pair of 1 2 3 blocks from a machinist who recently completed an apprentice program where I work.

He mentioned that the blocks were created to demonstrate his ability to properly machine hardened steel. They are very nicely made. I've checked them both with my most accurate square and rules, and they seem to be dead-on. When I was given these blocks it was mentioned that they were within tolerances in the thousandths.

I'm a woodworker. My level of precision on it's best day would be + or - a 32nd of an inch when building a project. I use a dial indicator and a good quality square for table saw, joiner adjustments (and a few others), and this has been "good enough" to get excellent results from my machines.

How can I use these in the wood shop?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a pair and they come in handy for machine setups and for marking at the various distances available with a combination of the two. In addition, I have a bunch of keyway stock from 1/8th up to 3/4" in increments of 1/16. In combo with the 123 blocks, most distances i.e. cutter to fence, can be accurately and quickly found.
When you begin using "direct measurement", you soon find a tape almost superfluous. 
I'm just completing a 64 piece run of tiny mortises that needed to start at 1 1/8th from the end of a 5/8X5/8 stick. I used one 123 block and a 1/8" keyway stock to mark each one. Lot's faster and more accurate than a tape or combination square.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Use them when you need to set the rip fence on the table saw at 1,2 or 3 inches, going to be more accurate than you could get w/ a rule.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

These are more precise than calipers?


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

As Gene mentioned they make for quick fence setups I keep a box with brass 3" right triangle, 2 brass 1-2-3 blocks and a set of brass key stock 1/8"-3/4" on top of a 2 drawer filing cabinet under the right hand wing of my table saw. Filing cab holds various table saw blades, push blocks, Gripper-ripper, etc all within easy reach. I use them all the time. The friend who gave them to you did you a real "solid". Enjoy


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

They make good squares too for checking that your table saw blade or drill press bit is square to the table.

I have this cheap set. They're great. 
http://www.amazon.com/1-2-3-Blocks-Pair/dp/B00092CJC6/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1300543191&sr=1-1


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Usually the blocks will have threaded holes in them, and so they are great for mounting setups as well. Think of those times when you wanted to drill straight into a block that was a little taller than it was wide, they can help with that in a drill press. Lots of great uses for them.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You can also attach a dial indicator into one of the tapped holes and check

for run out, fence alignment, and jointer blade heights.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for your replies.

I do appreciate the ideas posted. The blocks do have tapped holes, really like the idea of attaching the dial indicator, using as a square and also relying less on a ruler. Funny that I have some wood blocks already cut at 1" and 2" and did not snap to the idea to use the steel blocks instead.

Did not want them just sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@Nicky-Can you post a picture or a drawing of what 1-2-3 blocks are? I don't know what they are or how they're used, so I'd appreciate more information. Thanks.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Don, Tedstor posted a link (post #5) to amazon that has a pic.

I too did not know what they were. The ideas presented in the reply's sure have me thinking on how to use my set.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks, Nicky. I'll take a look. I don't know how I missed Tedstor's link.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

For anyone else that's never seen them before- see below. This is a decent set, at a dirt-cheap price. I won't say these are 'aerospace quality', but they are FAR more accuarate than us woodworkers actually need. There are definitely worse ways to spend $14. You can spend $100 or more on a name brand set, but you'll also need a stiff drink if you ever dropped/damage them.










http://www.amazon.com/1-2-3-Blocks-Pair/dp/B00092CJC6/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1300543191&sr=1-1


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

123 blocks are made from hardened steel for a reason. In the metal machining business, they need to hold dimensions closely for years, and get a fair amount of abuse. You could probably get away with brass for as many years, since you're working with a much softer substance- wood.


----------

